# Tristan Thompson ask for 4 years $49 million contract?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

How much do you think he is worth? Cavs current team salaries is 75 million. How much should Waiters get?



> He will ask for the type of money previously given to Derrick Favors (four years, $49 million) and Larry Sanders (four years, $44 million).


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...hompson-will-ask-for-upward-of-11m-per-season


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Thompson is one of the league's worst big man defenders... and he's not exactly elite offensively. He is a pretty solid offensive rebounder, but I think his biggest asset at this point is his age. If he was 27, I wouldn't offer him the MLE.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I really, really think that Cleveland should be looking to move Thompson for a center. Even packaging Waiters and Thompson if necessary.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

No doubt @Bogg. Moving Waiter should be priority 1 for the Cavs right now.

#WaitersHaters


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

4 yrs/ 40 million seems more than fair


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

He sure as shit isn't worth that much lol.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> 4 yrs/ 40 million seems more than fair


Better because it's less, still too much though.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

He's not even a starter on the team they have now. Moving him for a shot-blocker would help. Doesn't have to be a center, a PF that could block shots would still help them b/c it would allow them to play Love at C when Varejao is on the pine.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

4 years/27 million. And that's generous.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Absolutely no way he is getting that kind of money on a team that's about to have three players with max contracts unless he proves he's worth that kind of money. He's a lot more valuable than I think the people who posted in this thread are crediting him with, but he's not worth that much money.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Jordan Hill stats 9.7 pts and 7.4 rebs, salary 9 million per.

Thompson stats is something like 11.7 pts and 9.2 rebs.

Someone will offer him 4 yrs 48 million. Example would be Knicks and Nets.

it is a good idea to deal Thompson for someone like Randle and Waiters for someone like Smart?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> it is a good idea to deal Thompson for someone like Randle and Waiters for someone like Smart?


----------

